# The Dodge love it.



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

It really does.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Another


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Last one


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

NICE! That looks really sharp. Mean looking truck with a tough plow, nice combo. Good luck with the truck and plow combo and have fun putting it to work!  Mike :waving:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

thats a really sharp looking truck. the new dodges are very good looking trucks


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Sweet ! You are 1 item off my dream truck Add a 350 gal mag chloride spray system and you got it. Enjoy you lucky soul !!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey guys, hes not going to use that truck, 

hes a blizzard dealer!!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yeh, no kidding:realmad: 

I just don't understand why he pollutes forums like this when this thread BELONGS IN THE PUCTURES FORUM!!! I know people have tried being polite and moderators have kicked him off for this c***!

All he is doing is advertsing his wares on this site without paying for it. I shoud start posting pictures of the trucks I build since I install Western plows in the winter.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Mine loved this Better!!


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Plow Meister _
> *Yeh, no kidding:realmad:
> 
> I just don't understand why he pollutes forums like this when this thread BELONGS IN THE PUCTURES FORUM!!! I know people have tried being polite and moderators have kicked him off for this c***!
> ...


Report this thread to Admin then. They can watch and judge accordingly and include past similar behaviors.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I already did. This guy pulls this crap all the time though. I know there have been changes with administrators and they are a little short-handed with moderators, but come on! This thread should have never been started in this forum. I am sure you, Rodger Dodger, can at least agree with that. There are many people who start threads in incorrect forums by accident, not knowing the protocol. This guy is different. He has been warned by moderators. He has been suspended. Why doesn't he get the idea? He hasn't responded to MY post regarding this thread. That leads me to believe he doesn't care about the site's rules & reg's.

I guess I shouldn't let it get me worked up. I just hate ignorant people. Call it a character flaw


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, I have noticed his "spamming" if you will. Again it ultimately falls in the laps of Mods and Admin to deal with it. Until then we live with it and either chase after him with replies or, just don't get ruffled feathers over it, moving onto more sensible threads. In the future, perhaps everyone should not make a reply to his thread... it will be a lonely place for him. As for this thread, it's too late. He already got the attention and rise he apparently so desparately seeks!


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I gotta admit I just enjoy seeing the pictures---advertising or no that is a sweet truck and its wearing my next plow.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments. Read all the posts. I have apologized for posting in the wrong forums.

Ask for advice. Things don't come to mind readers. I will help out in any way I can, just ask.

I feel good about the work I do, IT"S CALLED PRIDE !!

Like the way you feel about this country, PRIDE.

Don't be afraid to show it off.

Thanks GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

The thing is, other plow dealers do it without the gloating part. There is a difference between pride and gloating. BTW, you didn't create, engineer, nor manufacture any of those items in your pictures. You simply purchased them and became a dealer for some. Big deal!
How about some pics of the real important things in life, like a wife, kids, and home? Or maybe you haven't realized that, and have yet to see through the fog and rain?


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

Dealer or no dealer...........Holy Smoke's.........I apparently don't need Viagra anymore! What an awsome setup.


----------

